# Getting a cat from a rescue centre



## AnotherNewbie (3 February 2019)

Hi, seriously considering rehoming a cat from the local rescue centre. I've never had a cat before, always dogs, but now I'm living on my own ive decided a cat is the way forward! 

What do I need to know? Shopping list before hand? Any particular schemes that are good for vaccs and flea/worm treatment etc? 

Trying to do my best at research!


----------



## claret09 (3 February 2019)

I have two rescue cats a brother and sister. I had them from team cat rescue in Birmingham. Lynne, on 0121 373 4596. my two are amazing. lynne is really helpful


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 February 2019)

My current and previous 2 came from rescue, all having been there some time as 'quirky' adults. All have settled in well, tho the one that was a street cat took longer.
Need a quiet area you can shut them in, anything from a couple of nights to 2 or more weeks. Only let them roam around house when cat is settled in its room (we use spare room for this), and pop back in room overnight for a couple more nights.

Any decent rescue will ensure cat is chipped, wormed, flu jabbed etc, but you'll need to register at a vets so you can book follow up treatments in due course.
Chip company will be notified by rescue of change of owner, can take about 2 weeks to get the transfer done. Hence why rescue will tell you to keep in for at least that time, if not much longer (my usual is at least 3 weeks, but was 6 weeks with ex-street cat)), till cat is comfortable in the house & not spooked by you/others, also cat has learned to come to call when you feed it.

Main things to buy are a bed (might not ever use, current one here only used for a week in his safe room), cat carrier box,  bowls for food, biscuits and water, scratch post and a few toys (tho mine are happy with scrunched up paper, nuts or the dogs toys!).
Cat will seek out its own safe place in your house (behind sofa, tv etc) to start with once out of safe room.

If getting a cat flap fitted, do this before cat comes, either a micro chip one or similar and ensure it is locked. I also pop a cover over it on inside too, as have had a semi-feral try to escape by smashing the door of it!

Happy to answer more if you want, good luck!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 February 2019)

If you have never had cats before I would be sure to read up on cat behaviour so that you can understand what they are doing and why.  I would also get hold of a couple of cardboard boxes of various shapes and sizes as many cats love sitting in them and also scratching their claws in them.  A decent rescue will match you up with an appropriate cat for your living situation, and I hope you will consider an older cat!  My Daisy was eight when I got her and she is one of the best kitties I have ever known.  Good luck!


----------



## ihatework (4 February 2019)

Cats are generally pretty easy compared to dogs.

Have a think about how many cats other houses have around you, what the road situation is like and whether you want one that goes outside or not. Personally I could never keep mine confined to the house, but can understand why some do - in those instances you really will want a cat that is happy to be a house cat.

How much interaction do you want from one? Are you happy with aloof & independant or are you looking for a cuddly one, if the latter they will demand more attention and if you are away a lot consider getting 2 so they have company.

Donâ€™t go crazy on cat bedding, they tend to sleep wherever they fancy, so once you have worked out their favourite spots a cheap fleece blanket is fine.

Other than that a litter tray (worth spending more on a decent covered one as quite frankly litter trays are rank) and a scratching post are the 2 must haves initially.

They will need to be confined for a couple of weeks and donâ€™t be alarmed if they hide and take a while to venture out, thatâ€™s normal!


----------



## Theocat (4 February 2019)

If you DON'T want clingy, definitely consider getting two. Cats can be just as demanding as dogs and you won't know until you have got it home! I had to give one cat away to a retired relative because she couldn't really cope with being on her own during the day, and would shout all night (even with my housemate at home) if I was away overnight. It was awful. This time round I adopted two. They still love my company but hang out together if I am not around and cope much better.


----------



## AnotherNewbie (7 February 2019)

Thanks for the advice...sorry for silence from this end...I've been working nights! 
I thought about getting two, but don't want the financial responsibility of that at the moment. Neighbourhood already has a lot of cats, so definitely going to invest in a microchip cat flap. Need to sort that out, currently have an ancient cat flap boarded up in front door - kindly left by old owners! 
Have been mooching round shops but managed not to buy anything just yet!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (28 February 2019)

So, going to pick this little cutie up tomorrow morning! 18 moth old little girl called Maya! She has the most beautiful bright green eyes!





Sorry for the pretty rubbish photos but that's all I could manage when I went to visit! The first one was from when she was first there, so pretty terrified.


----------



## Amymay (28 February 2019)

Sheâ€™s beautiful.  Good luck with her xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 February 2019)

Oh she's gorgeous! Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## AnotherNewbie (28 February 2019)

Thanks both...not sure how I'm supposed to sleep tonight!


----------



## silv (28 February 2019)

She is lovely, keep the photos coming.


----------



## claret09 (28 February 2019)

wow. she looks beautiful. I am sure you will be so pleased that you have her. I absolutely adore mine. they are such good company. in fact they are asleep on the end of my bed as I write. good luck tomorrow


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 February 2019)

She's absolutely gorgeous, I bet you will both become best buddies!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 February 2019)

Aw bless her. Our Tilly puss cat was very shy at first too. It must be an unsettling process for them in rescue shelters.  Tilly took a few days to stop hiding behind the sofa but loved cuddles.  Can't wait to see more pics and hear how she is getting on.


----------



## AnotherNewbie (2 March 2019)

Well, it took her all of about 30 seconds to settle in! Hid very briefly then sniffed around before demanding attention. She's definitely a lap cat, which is fine, and she's already definitely 'my' cat, which is good, because, well she's my cat! She's said hello to everyone visiting but come straight back to claim me! Using her litter tray to wee, not yet pooped, but I'm not too worried as she's not really eaten a lot and is still only a few days post spay. 
Anyway enough waffling, here are some more pics!


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 March 2019)

She looks very happy


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 March 2019)

such a pretty girl


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 March 2019)

Happy cat!  She knows a good thing when she sees it.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 March 2019)

What a gorgeous girl!  So pleased she's claimed you already hehe.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 March 2019)

She's gorgeous.  Pleased you have been claimed as her servant.ðŸ˜€


----------



## paddy555 (3 March 2019)

lovely cat. We have had 8 or 9 over the years from our local rescue and there has never once been a bad or difficult cat. I would take them all if  could. Good luck with her.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 March 2019)

Gorgeous norty tortie. Iâ€™ve had two tortie sisters lived to 16 and 18 yrs totally adored them.


----------



## Amymay (3 March 2019)

Ah, bless her. She looks really happy xx


----------

